# Papa Nurgle ' s Raging Puss Sack



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new to the site, but I've been learning to play 40k and painting in my off time so I thought I'd post the progression of my painting experience and turn this into a bit of a painting blog. Any constructive criticism would be appreciated  I'll be posting from oldest to the most recent painted models.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

*Hellbrute*

As you can see, I started with The Dark Vengeance set and just converted models for my own warp influenced perversions. Gotta bolster the ranks right?


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

*My "Stitcher" Plague Marines*

Got a little wild with my bits.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

*Chosen*

My Chosen.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking very good, Hellathos, welcome to the forum as well. I like the BA Death Mask in particular and the iron jaws on the boots. Are you going to continue hitting your minis with the Nurgle stick when you come to the cultists?


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

*Short Answer*

Of course I am, Papa Nurgle needs the love. I have a few done, but this is only my second post on this site ever so I'm still familiarizing myself with the way it works. I'll go a bit out of order in response and show you some of the cultists I have painted just last week. I just picked up citadels new technicals lay week as well, so there is definitely room for improvements to apply that blood effect.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

*Chaos Bikers*

Hello Mad Max nostalgia


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

*Helldrake*

Had to pick up one of these beasts.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

*Typhus Be Spreadin' Da Doom*

Typus


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

*Chaos Lord*

Completed 2 nights ago.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks, I'm playing a BA player and an Or player who don't like doing conversions much so I thought I'd add a bit to our battles by incorporating their bits.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

welcome welcome. I don't know if you have painting experience of if this is just your first army, but I can tell you're well in the game. your technique is solid, you have a strong mastery of the paint/conversions, and your characters have much personality. an all around awesome product so far.

comments...

- like I said you seems to have great control on the layers and washing. I could suggest highlighting, but seeing as your scheme currently has a very drab/gritty tone...and you've done so many models in a very clean/uniform way...I hesitate even mentioning it.

- basing...please base the models. it will pop all the more. even a very simple textured citadel paint with a wash and some dry brushing. it adds to the whole narrative of each piece

- on the 3rd termie picture first post, you should paint barrel holes on the storm bolters if you decide not to drill...again, like the bases, it adds to the authenticity/narrative of the model piece.

- your conversion, green stuff work is superb. keep that going. and get crazy. maybe experiment with the new nurgle rot effects paint from Citadel...I think you will pull off some crazy sh!t with it.

will watch this plog closely. +rep


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

some amazing work there dude...great stuff


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

*Thank You!*

Wow, thank you very much. I appreciate you taking the time time to look and even more for commenting so.

I do plan on basing similar to the way my Typhus is based, just waiting to finish painting the army before basing so I can focus on one major aspect of the model at a time. I have the lustrian undergrowth that will get a nice coat and some added bits/flock as well.

I do really want to start practicing my highlighting a lot more, but as you've pointed out, I'm kinda going for the dingy look. I over wash quite a bit as well, but I plan to begin highlighting more diligently when I get my warp talons built. I'm also starting lizardmen, which I'll be modeling the Saurus after iguanas so it will be time to really get creative and practice my sculpting. Going to add some dewlaps 

Thanks again I enjoyed your input.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuck a duck!

Those are some awesome looking mini's. :good:


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

I think it's supposed to be "pus sack".

A raging sack of puss had entirely different connotations for me, lol.


However, you've got a lot of really cool looking conversions done here. That is the fun thing about Nurgle for the ambitious sculptors.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

*Ohhh... missed that.*

Thanks for the comments guys, and thanks for pointing out the crude mistake in the thread title...I can't stop giggling arty the happy mistake made.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I am LOVING the converts, I am starting a Nurgle Army myself...slowly as I still have 100+ Catachans to paint, but I picked up a Hellbrute cheap on eBay so it will be my first go honoring the Plague Lord :wink: Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks pal, gonna make Papa proud heh.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Putting together some nurgley warp talons. Built, but I don't want to post until they are properly nurgled up.


----------

